# Straight Barbells vs. EZ Curl Barbells



## The Rose (Jul 1, 2001)

Which is better for building biceps and triceps, straight barbells or EZ curl barbells?  I heard that straight barbells put too much stress on your forearms and wrists so EZ curl barbells are the way to go.  What do you think?


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 1, 2001)

The difference will be so small in terms of muscle growth and strength that it really doesn't matter.

If you really wanted to nit-pick, then a straight-bar curl would be better for the biceps because it puts them fully supinated which is their strongest position. For the triceps wrist placement really doesn't matter, so just use the grip which you find most comfortable.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2001)

I agree.

I use e-z curl bars only because they put less strain on my wrists and elbows. Once in awhile I will use a straight bar for bicep curls.


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 3, 2001)

Like TSB and Prince said, its more of a personal preff. 
I use straight bar for bi's and EZ for tri's mostly. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## polin (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello  I have 2 piercing one on my tongue. What Straight Barbells is best acrylic or titanium?


----------



## bjg (Dec 30, 2011)

i use straight bar and EZ bar for biceps  and EZ bar for triceps skull crushers, and straight bar fro close grip bench.


----------



## strongrunbox (Dec 30, 2011)

Will only use EZ bar when my wrists are sore.  The EZ bar is useless for standing presses


----------



## ExLe (Dec 30, 2011)

I use the EZ bar for curls on my first sets of bis and get amazing results. When doing curls with an ez bar use the inner part of the the bar(about 6-8inches apart), close grip. Ever since I started doing this both my bis got major veins running down them now...

For my 2nd bicep sets I use a straight bar. The EZ curl bar wide grip (holding the outside of the curl) turns the wrist a bit leaving less emphasis on the bis. For a wider grip ( about shoulder width apart) I find the straight bar superior... 

So for bi's both, close grip EZ, wide grip straight bar...

For tris I always use the EZ curl bar. Gives me a better grip and range of motion...


----------



## owwwch (Dec 30, 2011)

polin said:


> Hello I have 2 piercing one on my tongue. What Straight Barbells is best acrylic or titanium?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> I agree.
> 
> I use e-z curl bars only because they put less strain on my wrists and elbows. Once in awhile I will use a straight bar for bicep curls.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  My right wrist always seems to get jacked when I do bicep curls with a straight bar or yates rows.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 30, 2011)

With a straight bar, most guys grip it too wide and it puts undue torque on the elbows and forearm flexors. Watch a guy with really good bicep development do curls with a straight bar, his grip will be no wider then shoulder width and probably a bit inside. Guys grip too wide as they feel they need to balance the bar I believe. No need being that wide.


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2011)

Straight bar for inner head of the bicep 
cambered bar for outer head of the bicep


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 4, 2012)

When your old and can still write your name without crying then you will be glad you stuck to e z bar curls


----------



## mshelton (Jan 4, 2012)

For me a straight bar feels like I get a better lift with because my arms are more in a locked position


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Rose said:


> Which is better for building biceps and triceps, straight barbells or EZ curl barbells? I heard that straight barbells put too much stress on your forearms and wrists so EZ curl barbells are the way to go. What do you think?


 

Its all about variation Just like cross chest hammers and hammers to the side.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> When your old and can still write your name without crying then you will be glad you stuck to e z bar curls


This.


I use DB's or single arm cables, hammer curls are great also.


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

Straight bars for the mmother fuckin win


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow...this one might be a record!  10.5 year bump!  All from some morons auto posting software it appears.  If you follow the link in the bumper's post, he's talking about barbells for his tongue.  ...damn ass-hat!  I think I'll leave it up and intact just for the greatness of it...

To add to the thread...um, Pullups!


----------



## strongrunbox (Jan 5, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> With a straight bar, most guys grip it too wide and it puts undue torque on the elbows and forearm flexors. Watch a guy with really good bicep development do curls with a straight bar, his grip will be no wider then shoulder width and probably a bit inside. Guys grip too wide as they feel they need to balance the bar I believe. No need being that wide.



Yo thanks a million for the helpful tip!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 5, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Yo thanks a million for the helpful tip!!



You're welcome.


----------



## squigader (Jan 7, 2012)

Answer = Do both, you'll get better results in the long term than just doing one. Variety is important.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 7, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Wow...this one might be a record! 10.5 year bump! All from some morons auto posting software it appears. If you follow the link in the bumper's post, he's talking about barbells for his tongue. ...damn ass-hat! I think I'll leave it up and intact just for the greatness of it...
> 
> To add to the thread...um, Pullups!


 
 ^^^^^

Nice catch...

I didn't even notice...

But it looks like some strongrunbox got something out of it...

10yr -Bump-...

It's Alive...


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 9, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> With a straight bar, most guys grip it too wide and it puts undue torque on the elbows and forearm flexors. Watch a guy with really good bicep development do curls with a straight bar, his grip will be no wider then shoulder width and probably a bit inside. Guys grip too wide as they feel they need to balance the bar I believe. No need being that wide.[/QUO
> 
> Thanks for the info. That explains why my forearms get so jacked. I still prefer bb curls over ez bar


----------

